# Got the scout today



## ps249 (Mar 20, 2014)

Was not expecting it till next week. Superfast shipping from Simpleshot. I think I am really going to like the flipclips. Pretty neat invention for slingshots. Don't have to waste a lot of time tying the bands. I ordered like 4 pounds of steel shot. I got 2 lbs of 7/16" and 2 pounds of 1/2". Also ordered 2 double flat bands.I like the lanyard and the material is light and strong. This slingshot should last my lifetime. This slingshot has everything and anything that anyone could want in a SS. I like the different band tying methods but I think I will stick to the flipclips for the time being. Simpleshot did a great job with this item and they have plenty of how-to videos on youtube to get you up and going. I have not shot slingshots since I was a kid but I never actually owned one till now. THis will keep me busy this summer.Looking forward to hearing and seeing all your SS stories in this forum. If I ain't mistaken- the scout is one of the biggest selling slingshots.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

You have unleashed more fun than a barrel full of monkeys! Have a great summer! This will not be your LAST slingshot, I promise you that!


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum! I have never shot a Scout, or even held one for that matter, but I hear they are most excellent shooters. Enjoy!


----------



## luke8603 (Feb 14, 2014)

Scouts are awesome and flip clips make life easier


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

That looks awesome!!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

A good package for a restart, have a good shot :thumbsup:


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

The Scout really has become a true classic. So much fun.


----------



## justin9900 (Mar 4, 2014)

i do not know if it is an accident but the bands are on the wrong side or are you using it on the next side because your hand is small


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

justin9900 said:


> i do not know if it is an accident but the bands are on the wrong side or are you using it on the next side because your hand is small


I think the band set on wrong side, too.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Welcome to the forum...

As to the band set you can mount it on what ever side you wish....one side has a some what lg palm swell..other side

it is much smaller..mount what feels best for your hand...there is no wrong way to mount the bands...

I have a scout my self...The palm swell hurts my hand..so I mount the smaller side for comfort~~~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## ps249 (Mar 20, 2014)

haha yea that was when I first got it I was in a rush to put it all together. I have since reversed the bands- its more to my liking.


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

Congratulations for your choice mate!The scout was my first Slingshot at all and I´m thrilled about her accuracy and her comfortable Grip!

Take care!

Luke


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

justin9900 said:


> i do not know if it is an accident but the bands are on the wrong side or are you using it on the next side because your hand is small


that´s right, the bands have to be attached on the other side (the Flippinout- Logo has to point to the shooter).


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

I just ordered a scout and some spare bands. Hopefully get it in a couple of weeks. There is a UK dealer that sells them but it's actually cheaper buying it from simpleshot plus the retailer in the UK doesn't sell it with the flip clips. That's the main thing that attracts me to it. Well, that and the looks.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

I own two and got a pink gen 1 for my daughter she loves it and fo my surprise is taking to quite quickly . my two are gen1 also in royal blue very fun as you will soon discover have fun .


----------



## Andyap (Sep 14, 2014)

Absolutely love my Scout from SimpleShot. But you definitely need the FlipClip if you are shooting with loop-tube bands. There is no gap to slide in your loop-tube into the two holes. I have read in this forum that you need to hack saw a small gap if you want to slot in your tubes. Otherwise, a rugged and practical slingshot.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Andyap said:


> Absolutely love my Scout from SimpleShot. But you definitely need the FlipClip if you are shooting with loop-tube bands. There is no gap to slide in your loop-tube into the two holes. I have read in this forum that you need to hack saw a small gap if you want to slot in your tubes. Otherwise, a rugged and practical slingshot.


yup there is a video on a mod to saw the slot.. in simple shot's video's....just use care when doing it..the fine sand the slot..& you will be ok..~

Depends on what tubes you choose to use...example: trumark red taper tubes( you push the tube thru the hole ..put a 5/16" ball bearing in the tube use water or rubbing alcohol ..make sure you have 3/8" after the bearing is inside the tube..let set for 24 hrs before using)....or if using a persideo loop tube put the folded together loop thru the hole..Bring the open loop over the top of the fork..use a wooden match stick...place between the tubing & fork ..now pull tight....those are a couple ways with out cutting the slingshot...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Andyap (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks Oldmiser for the additional useful information. But I am using the Chinese style single tube that comes with a ready tied 1 inch diameter loop at the end of the tube. So the only easy way is to slide the small loop into a ready cut slot in most Chinese made slingshots. Might do the mob later when I am ready. Cheers


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Andyap said:


> Thanks Oldmiser for the additional useful information. But I am using the Chinese style single tube that comes with a ready tied 1 inch diameter loop at the end of the tube. So the only easy way is to slide the small loop into a ready cut slot in most Chinese made slingshots. Might do the mob later when I am ready. Cheers


push the loop thru the fork hole.. then use a match stick put in loop..pull the tube set tight ...this is the quickest & works fine..OM


----------



## Andyap (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks. Looks quite flimsy and insecure with just a small match stick to stop the band from slipping out. But I sure it will work, will give this a try. Cheers


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Andyap said:


> Thanks. Looks quite flimsy and insecure with just a small match stick to stop the band from slipping out. But I sure it will work, will give this a try. Cheers


if you feel unsure then tie a string to the match stick..above the tube then across the tube to the bottom...OM

PS or use a bigger stick or 1/4" brass or alum rod....they all work....I am sure you have some thing that you can use...


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Don't ask me why, I don't even know why, but I have 4 Gen 1 scouts. They are very nice slingshots, I don't think I like the look of the new Gen 2 scouts, they look to shiny to me.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Hoss said:


> Don't ask me why, I don't even know why, but I have 4 Gen 1 scouts. They are very nice slingshots, I don't think I like the look of the new Gen 2 scouts, they look to shiny to me.


Well Hoss you could always use a scout for trading ya know...OM


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

The 4 that I have are all different colors and I'm not sure you can still buy them anymore, my grandson has been eyeing the blue one, so I think I'll hang on to them for now.

Sent from my SM-A426U1 using Tapatalk


----------

